# Awesome Day Saturday



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Left Bens Lake at 0700...it was one of the most beautiful days we have had all year...we live in Paradise and this is my favorite time of year!










Made the short trip to the Destin Pass and LOADED UP on cigar minnow's, hard tails, and greenies...I meant to get a pic of it but the action was just to much.These pics are right before we dropped down and I didn't pick the camera back up until we were heding out.We had two sabiki rigs and every time we would drop down every gold hook would have a bait on it.In less than 30 min we had 75-100 nice baits in the livewell.



















Heading out to the SW Edge...Smooth ride in 1-2's










Made it to the Edge in short order, you didn't even need a GPS today just head south and when you saw the line of boats about 500 yards apart running E-W for as far as the eye could see, you knew you were there! Well we dropped down and caught several porgys but no mingos or snapper:banghead...we were getting disappointed until my neighbor Phil decided to drop abighardtaildown and he was rewarded with our first keeper AJ since the 30 inch rule change...this guy went 32 inches




























After several more porgys and not much else we decided to troll awhile, the water was a clean blue-green, 82 degrees, and we had seen some scattered grass and a few flyers on the way out...so out went the trolling gear










After trolling for a while and no knock downs we decided to head back in to our 9-mile honey hole...first drop and Cody bows up and brings up a nice snapper



















Next it was my turn and as soon as the fish hit I told Phil to grab the camera this is a nice fish...I get it to the surface and this STUD is going in the fishbox!



















We bow up with several more keeper snapper and limit out in short order.










Awesome ride home discussing where we will dive tomorrow (report to follow). Park the boat...










Take the trophy pic










Clean the fish and the boat and still make it home in time to head up to Milton and enjoy some Saturday night dirt track racing....Overall a great day with great friends, It just doesn't get any better than this:usaflag


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

looks like a great day on the water...good job


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

great report thanks. awesome snapper, maybe you should have let that one breed! ha ha! i have seen more large snapper this year than ever. nice catch! fish on!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT report and beautiful photos!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

good report, nice fish, great pics, thanks!


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW! nice fish. I'd start the diving right where you caught those snapper! Do you guys ever need a crew for diving?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, that is a stud of a Snapper.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Snapper !!!!!!!! Really nice pictures to. Sounds like you all had a good time. Thanks for the report.

Scott


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are nice Snapper!! Great photos to go with the report!:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man!!! Let us know how the diving went too!


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

great job matt, give me a ring if you need some help next time hauling those up... as long as its not during a BAMAgame.....

ROLL TIDE....


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Wilco, Chris...if Bama keeps playing the way they are I will definetly give you a call because I hate getting your text messages during the game:hoppingmad I hate to say it but Bama looks goood....should be a great Iron Bowl, WDE


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Excellent!! Those are the days to remember, thanks for the pics


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah Matt, well see, there is still alot of time left in the season, and I just hope they can finish strong.. but it doesnt matter if they go 12-1 and lose to auburn Ill be pissed...


----------

